# Air Lift + fifteen52 = Slammin'!



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Fifteen 52 has phenomonal customer service! I got my miro's dropped off on my door step in a slammed Jetta wag


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

LMAO! Nice one Matt! Hope to see you folks on Sunday  

I can attest to the positive testimonial as well, Matt personally worked with me to get me the items I needed QUICK, CHEAP, AND ON TIME for my scheduled deadlines. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words guys.  We do what we can and we appreciate all the support from our friends/customers! 

:heart: 

-Matt


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

GoshGengstout said:


> :heart:


 Right back at ya Mr. Stout! Hopefully you're feeling alright post St. Patty's day.  

-Matt


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

GnarPassatWagon said:


> Fifteen 52 has phenomonal customer service! I got my miro's dropped off on my door step in a slammed Jetta wag


 Can I get some air struts delivered by Ozone and Turbo!?!?


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

LMAO! That is the worst graphic I've ever seen! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

It does the job


----------



## ennui_delphian (Mar 31, 2007)

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

ennui_delphian said:


> :heart:


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh u guys are so funnyeace:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

I remember when you were still on coils


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

We :heart: Air lift


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

I remember when you were on the first airlift kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Generation 1 is right!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

oh my god that cracked me up! :thumbup: for matt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

It still puts a smile on my face as well


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

bump for some good dudes :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Bork said:


> bump for some good dudes :thumbup:


Thank you :thumbup:

You are good in my book as well


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Don't forget to send us pictures ic:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Spring is over, time to work on the cars


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Wacky Wednesday !
Email me for wacky prices!
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Thursday. . . 
I am not sure if we have anything going on for Thursday but PM me just in case


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Friday the 13th Sale!:sly:

Shoot me an email and see if we can make today a lucky day for ya :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

We have the best deals around!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

We can almost always match if not beat all other companies pricing!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We can almost always match if not beat all other companies pricing!


you dont say?!

price out a set of mk4 airlift XL fronts shipped to 14305 NY please and thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Shoot me an email and we will get into details 

[email protected]


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me an email and we will get into details
> 
> [email protected]


sending now bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

lets make it happen people. . .don't be shy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

got air?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

TGIF. A few guys from fifteen52 are lingering around in Las Vegas this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

if you can install coils, and know minimal wiring . . .you too can install air:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get one of the best deals on air suspension kits on the market now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

We are always willing to match if not beat other pricing.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Have a question? let me know :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get a great kit for all of this summer's shows.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's see some pics


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

We have all of your air needs covered:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Lets get you lowopcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hittin switches


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Switches, buttons, or valves :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

:beer:

-Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Slammin deals :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Today is payday for some people, spending day for others 
Lets get you the best pricing possible 
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Lower it:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Function = Form 
Fact :Air kits are very useful


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Were busting oil pans over here :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Complete kits are waiting for a new home


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Still have time to get these all installed for the upcoming shows.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Still have time to catch the deals as well :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

These kits are great :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Terrible tuesday? I think not!
Get some air


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Plenty of time to get an instal done this season


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

get up! with the push of a button :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Any questions on air? I will gladly help you out :thumbup: [email protected]


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> got air?


yes I just might need some spacers:laugh::thumbup:

PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)

Time to get creative.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hit us up for all your air needs


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

The possibilities are endless!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Air Lift :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Custom autopilot integration -> HOTNESS!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Make broken oil pans a thing of the past


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Get down!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Stop by Brokedown tomorrow and say hi


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

We've got an *AWESOME* deal for Air Lift going on right now for *THIS WEEK ONLY!* 
Email [email protected] or PM or call 213-373-1552 for more info! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Great deals on *all AIR LIFT* products extended until the end of the month! Parts or full kits!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Still offering great deals on all Air Lift products:thumbup:
- Full kits
- Management
- Parts


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

Received my front airlifts last week and I'll be placing my order for rears tomorrow. Been talking alot with Matt, and he's a great guy!

Fifteen52 is the bees knees! Second to none!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE!*

*Special pricing on all Air Lift products (full kits, management kits, and parts), good for today only!
Visit the link for more information!
*
*fifteen52 BLACK FRIDAY DEALS*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Air Lift and fifteen52 featured in *Sam Dobbins 2012 VW/Audi Calendar! Get yours today!*

http://www.sdobbins.com/CALENDAR.html


----------



## StussyGLI (Mar 31, 2008)

Fifteen52 is awesome!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get some fresh air for the New Year


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

fifteen52 I :heart: you!








and so does Mykey Air!:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

^So nice! :heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get all your airride needs sorted before the season gets started.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry the show season is right around the corner


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I knew you would like those flakes


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I knew you would like those flakes


So much

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRfRVTb2O5I&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Thanks Matt & Brad.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for some amazing deals on Airlift kits. We are extending our Waterfest sale this week only.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry the sale ends on Friday


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Last day for the post Waterfest sale


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email us for a great deal on Air Lift bags, management or full kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Feel free to post up some installed pics


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

i am looking for information for a a4 b8


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry Airlift does not have a B8 A4 kit yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get your Airlift Kit for h20, we are also an Accuair dealer as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

H20i is right around the corner


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Will the whole 1552 crew be making the trek to OCMD :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes everyone will be there with bells on


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yes everyone will be there with bells on


Cant wait. Same place as last year?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

No it is at Fort Whalley campgrounds


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email for the best deals during our Post H20 sale


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry these prices are only good until Friday


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry the sale ends on Froday


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry all the orders need to be in tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Last day of the sale


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Pm or email for the best deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Pm or email for the best price
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get your kit now for this spring


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2013)

Bump this thread way up! Hit me up for pricing on airlift and accuair products! We will give you a slammin' deal! 

[email protected] or pm me


----------

